
iPhone 6 Plus easily bends permanently with force - wfjackson
http://recode.net/2014/09/23/apples-new-flexible-iphone-6-plus-check-out-this-video/
======
coreymgilmore
It is a new feature, like Apple Wave [1]. The LG G Flex [2]already proved the
flexible technology. Apple is just giving consumers the option to have a
curved phone </sarcasm>

[1] [http://www.ibtimes.com/how-not-charge-your-iphone-users-
fall...](http://www.ibtimes.com/how-not-charge-your-iphone-users-fall-apple-
wave-microwave-prank-1692852))

[2] [http://www.lg.com/us/mobile-phones/gflex](http://www.lg.com/us/mobile-
phones/gflex)

------
joezydeco
_" It’s unclear at this point whether this amounts to a significant
problem..."_

So you'd prefer that the phone shatter and render itself unusable like it did
before?

~~~
lstamour
My 4S might have had a chip on its shoulder but never got bent out of shape
about it. ;-)

